# Buttering?



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got my presses dialed in and still can't really do it at all... there are a lot of threads all over the forum though, so check out the search button at the top


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

well snowolf while you're present on this thread, figured I may as well ask.. I've been toying with presses and butters.. not really getting a full rotation on the butters but I can do a mean BS 270 pretzel from them... I guess the big thing is when I pull my board up with my front foot sometimes it feels like it's going to rip my foot off.. almost literally.. and I was wondering what you thought could be the cause? 

it's a k2 www not too broken in but it flexes well .. ( 3 flex rating I believe? )


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

Not only do you often weight the lead foot while riding, on most boards the tip is often both longer and more flexible than the tail. It makes it easier to bend and stuff.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

try with no highbacks?


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

SO! how do you butter on a box? I finally got it down, some more practice tomorrow.. but basically I'm shifting weight toes/heel on the foot while my nose/tail is in the air.... I just wonder how well this way transfers to the boxes?


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

Sick-Pow said:


> try with no highbacks?


why? 

10char
?


----------



## MistahTaki (Apr 24, 2010)

most people i see that try to do presses look like me trying to do wheelies on my motorcycle, up and down, up and down. they just don;t get it that when you lift the front end up you keep that position by leaning back. they just pull the front end up for 1 second back down and repeat it over and over again and they think they look good while doing it. :dunno:


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

MistahTaki said:


> most people i see that try to do presses look like me trying to do wheelies on my motorcycle, up and down, up and down. they just don;t get it that when you lift the front end up you keep that position by leaning back. they just pull the front end up for 1 second back down and repeat it over and over again and they think they look good while doing it. :dunno:


That's an "aborted ollie trick". lol

Yo, I just got my first basic butters down this weekend. Previously I've been like strapping onto my board in front of a TV show every couple of days and doing presses and practicing the balance. It's still harder on snow, but conditioning your muscles and posture helps a lot this way. I did this press for what must be like 200 feet! ...on bumpy snow too! woot! I was also able to do some switch press, but not for that long. I even did a 180 to press by accident and held it for a short time before I fell!


----------



## BliND KiNK (Feb 22, 2010)

Sounds like you have it down.. now start playing with your edges and spinning those butters  

TAKES PRACTICE. KEEP it up lol.. /end caps.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

I just started buttering toward the end of last season, its not nearly as easy as it looks. I still have trouble getting a full rotation sometimes. I have been trying to get a full tail press but I'm so afraid the board will snap and I will be out a few hundred dollars. :dunno:


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

^^^^You should not snap a board from doing a tail press. Unless of course you're 400lbs and riding the noodliest of noodle boards.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

NWBoarder28 said:


> ^^^^You should not snap a board from doing a tail press. Unless of course you're 400lbs and riding the noodliest of noodle boards.


Well I meant a full on "bring the tip all the way up for a grab while pressing on the tail" tail press...I don't know if there is some other name for that but I just don't wanna fuck up the board


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

killincatslive said:


> Well I meant a full on "bring the tip all the way up for a grab while pressing on the tail" tail press...I don't know if there is some other name for that but I just don't wanna fuck up the board


Tail blocks.


----------



## chucknorris (Sep 3, 2009)

at 5:32


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

killincatslive said:


> Well I meant a full on "bring the tip all the way up for a grab while pressing on the tail" tail press...I don't know if there is some other name for that but I just don't wanna fuck up the board


You're not going to snap the board like that. Most ppl who snap their boards do it off a big jump in the half-pipe or something like that. Other than a collision with an object of course.

Pressing is harder than it looks. Rotation pressing is even harder as it requires pretty precise full body weight balancing and shifting and edge awareness compared to a regular press which can be tuned in once you found the right pose and how to hold it efficiently. Reverse camber boards make these tricks easier.

Also that video with Douge doesn't really tell you the whole story. His "buttering in place" instruction might be good for training your balancing and conditioning your muscles. But it's a different story when you're moving.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)




----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

A Tail Block will not bust a board just like a Tail Press will not bust a board. Just go out and ride the thing the way you want to. Don't worry about breaking it, cause that's when you're most likely to have something go wrong.


----------



## killincatslive (Jan 11, 2011)

rasmasyean said:


>


Fantastic!


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

Nollie and Ollie into your manuals. It makes it much easier to tweak the board deeper.


----------



## Steez (Jun 25, 2011)

yeah just make sure when you nollie you do a tail press and vise versa till you get it down, it's alot harder to nollie into a nose press and ollie into a tail press


----------



## CheeseForSteeze (May 11, 2011)

I think that goes without saying. There's no reason to try to ollie to 5-0 flatland.


----------

